# North East Motor Show - May 31st 09



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:Thought some of you's may be interested in the below:

North East Motor Show (www.northeastmotorshow.com)
With special display by The Red Devils
Sunday 31st May 2009 @ the AECC
Entry £5
Raising money for Northsound's Cash for Kids….
Spread the word!

Might pop through myself for a wee look!

Lairdy
:thumb:


----------



## duka (Mar 16, 2009)

any idea on price for individual or family tickets - webpage has nowt


----------



## Scotty-Gee (Sep 17, 2006)

I might pop in. My mate will probably take his hot-rod.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'll be there


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I will be there. On the NewMiniScotland/Aberdeen Mini Owners Club stand. Though my car is in a sorry state at the moment


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I might check it out.....

Where is this getting advertised though? I'm a car nut from Aberdeen and I never knew about it......


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Stew said:


> I might check it out.....
> 
> Where is this getting advertised though? I'm a car nut from Aberdeen and I never knew about it......


Alright Stew,

I never knew it was advertised until my mate sent me through an email about it. Think his cousin sent him the link initially. Think its through Northsound 1 to be honest?

Duka
Entry is £5 per person Duka, i don't know if they have family deals on though! Hope thios helps!


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

It's in the paper and Northsound 1. Think there will be some awesome cars:car:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been asked to sponsor the show and shine and best in show, although was pretty short notice.

Gav


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

shall see some of you there heading up to this with the mrs


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hopefully going to show my Fiesta  ............................ that's if I get it back tomorrow from some warranty work.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> shall see some of you there heading up to this with the mrs


Hopefully I'll see you there :thumb: would like to meet some DW members!


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

I will be there showing the evo with the other mlr guys. Hopefully will see some of you there


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well sadly my car is not going to be ready till next week now, typical  was really looking forward to showing it for the 1st time.

Will probably pop through later on, especially looking forward to seeing the MLR stand.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

My Golf will be there.

Haven't had time to work on the wheels, as the car was just taxed and insured yesterday after sitting in the garage for a few months!

We have a good crew from Eastside VW going


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Today was smashing :thumb: on the brake reaction test at 30mph i got 2nd best of everyone on the day. I got 0.31, the best guy got 0.30

I recognised a few cars, Gus's 106rallye, marks golf, a white golf parked next to it, and Gordons VXR estate [i think ]

did anyone see the rat look corsa? genius. spoke to that guy for an hour!
asked a few people to take me out on the track but they said no sorry


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes I thought it was an excellent show today :thumb: especially with the gorgeous weather 

A lot of very nice cars indeed including some detailingworld regulars. :buffer:

Corsa rat car was excellent just something totally different. :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's a link to the slideshow of my pics:

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/u01msm3/NEMS 09/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

fantastic photos looked a great day


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Mark M said:


> Here's a link to the slideshow of my pics:
> 
> http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/u01msm3/NEMS 09/?albumview=slideshow


Thats some amount of quality pics. Looks a great show sorry I missed it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

did you get any pics of the rat corsa? i spoke to the owner for about an hour in the baking heat, then had a shot of the scalextrix in the back lol! it's a 1.5 diesel with 132k on the clock and he drives it every day.

brilliant pics, i was stood next to quite a few photographers at times, especially at the track, weren't wearing a hat were you?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

There were one or two people with cameras haha.

That Corsa was utter junk.

The judging was a shambles as well. There were some many good cars, and they gave awards to ****.

Care though, that's not why I went


----------



## duka (Mar 16, 2009)

nice white R35 GT-R shame he/she didn't get it out on the track


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Aye think there was a bit of "it's my mates car/club" judging going on.
For example we had an uber rare RS200, an equally rare RS3100 capri, a RS500, an RS1800 and a concours Focus RS on our stand as well as the rest including the Eaton Yale rep RS Mexico that went out on track.
Take it no-one else witnessed the organiser stuffing his Civic right at the start then?
He went out to show that Tigra oval racing car the layout, let him go past then got drawn in to following faster than he should have done, lost it on the bottom corner and hit a steel post behind the barriers, airbags went off and did a decent bit of damage as well. Didn't have my camera round with me at that time unfortunately as we'd only wandered round for a nose.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Didn't see him prang it, but heard of it...

Yea, the judging is always going to be suspect at these shows.

For example, car of the show - Tigra stock car. Come one, that is ridiculous.

I had to laugh a little at the "Concours" Focus RS.

Yes, it was minted underneath, but the paint wasn't defect free, smears and marks all over it.

The white RS1800 was minted!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Aye to be fair the concours Focus isn't actually finished, still a work in progress and was made ready for the show quickly.
A few pics







.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone know the photographer that was going around with a hat on and low skinny jeans? he asked me to move for a couple of pics so i moved out of the way, and he proceeded to just watch (this was at the track)

:wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

which cars won what awards? i didn't hang about past 4pm


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Vtec kicked in at the end of the straight. He was rather good about the whole thing and got on with the rest of the day, having jokes himself. Seriously though he hit gravel or something he said


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

ouch, well if you're gonna do it may as well do it right.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

took that on my phone btw, thats the corsa


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw him stuff it into the bollard...had a good laugh too.

My scoob it the one you can just about see behind teh 'een' fo aberdeen scoobies.

I remember your car 0004BES as it came in as it reminded me on Boobies!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> does anyone know the photographer that was going around with a hat on and low skinny jeans? he asked me to move for a couple of pics so i moved out of the way, and he proceeded to just watch (this was at the track)
> 
> :wall:


www.chris-petrie.com is who you are thinking of...knows a guy on the VW forum I am on.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

FlyingfocRS said:


>


can see me in the right back of that pic, white tshirt :lol: dad with his head behind a bonnet


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Bero said:


> I remember your car 0004BES as it came in as it reminded me on Boobies!


It is supposed to stand for OOO FORBES Never heard that one before:lol:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

yo!didnt know u were on here, who else is lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

.....you may never look at your plate in th esame way again......maybe just most things reimind me of boobies :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Here's a link to the slideshow of my pics:
> 
> http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/u01msm3/NEMS 09/?albumview=slideshow


Cracking photos Mark. Gutted I missed it!!

Some sweet looking cars too.

Thanks for sharing!!

:thumb:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see my motor in the pics....










Was a cracking day! Never got the chance to properly polish my car, just a wash & wax really.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

that corsa looks a pile of ****e, i dont understand the hype with that kind of scene, 
"best custom car" ???? pfft


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> that corsa looks a pile of ****e, i dont understand the hype with that kind of scene,
> "best custom car" ???? pfft


did he win best custom car?!?!


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> did he win best custom car?!?!


Yes. With awesome Supras, Evos, Scoobys few nice VWs and other cars there that won


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gah, i only saw the advert for this this morning at the Bridge of Dee roundabout.

Would have enjoyed that aswell. ah well.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Rick_1138 said:


> Gah, i only saw the advert for this this morning at the Bridge of Dee roundabout.
> 
> Would have enjoyed that aswell. ah well.


LOL thats called nae luck,


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm just leaving to head for Fraserburgh for the vintage car show.
RSOC have a stand again.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

0004BES said:


> Yes. With awesome Supras, Evos, Scoobys few nice VWs and other cars there that won


By far my fav car there was Gus's 106 Rallye or the Tommi Makinnen edition evo.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

that 2 Mk5 GTI's are awsome! seen the white one on edition38, but in the flesh its got so much stance!! def my fave car of the show!

which cars won awards?

ps, that bollard hasn't even bent? HOLLY!!!!


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Best Stand: Supra Owner's
Best Paint Job: Some DIY old school Mini (Awful paint job)
Best Custom: Corsa


I left as I felt these were all given to the wrong people (imo)


----------

